# Big Bee Rotary Mower - Bearing Noise?



## joe101010 (Jun 19, 2018)

Well, Bought this second hand and it seemed ok on demonstration - but when I used it and it got hot it started making this graunchy noise (in the video its audible from around 9 seconds in).



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2118023768474580


I've never used mowers before, but this doesnt sound good. I'm looking for some educated advice - is it bearing noise, and does it suggest failure is imminent (or at least not far away). Or am I being too picky about noises on old mowers? Thanks in advance!
(If that vid isnt too clear I've also got on where you can hear the noise from underneath the deck)


----------



## joe101010 (Jun 19, 2018)

Just noticed I can't post links until I have 3 posts. I'll be back in a while to add the link!


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Sounds like a bearing, but they are a snap to replace. Any bearing house will have the replacements, not by brand of machine, but from the numbers on the bearings themselves.


----------



## joe101010 (Jun 19, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> Sounds like a bearing, but they are a snap to replace. Any bearing house will have the replacements, not by brand of machine, but from the numbers on the bearings themselves.


Ah Thanks. I hadnt thought about ease of bearing replacement - thats useful to know. Any clues about how advanced the problem is? Piece of string probably. I'll probably monitor and if it gets worse do something then....


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Be sure you have good EP gear grease in the gearbox.


----------



## joe101010 (Jun 19, 2018)

EP90 or something else?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Depending on temperature EP 90 or 120.


----------

